# Babies - Do they get any cuter than this?



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

Sissy  running like the wind!  (Love the little ears flapping.)  








All three babies coming to get a bottle...







What IS up that tree?


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

Those are some pretty babies you have there congrats.


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh.  My.  Cuteness!  They are just adorable!  I love the ears flopping too!  That's precious!  All those spots make them look like little fawns!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you!  they are just so precious, it warms my heart.  My husband calls this site my "goat porn"


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sissy  running like the wind!  (Love the little ears flapping.)
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_sam_0490.jpg


_Little_ ears?! Ha! Lol, cute pictures, though


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 7, 2012)

They are adorable!  Do the owners of the dairy not want to keep the little doeling to use for milking? Has anyone shown interest in purchasing any of them yet?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 7, 2012)

AWWWW!!! They are soooo cute!! (I have a bloodhound puppy with ears just like theirs!!  )


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 7, 2012)

efinley said:
			
		

> AWWWW!!! They are soooo cute!! (I have a bloodhound puppy with ears just like theirs!!  )


Do you have any pictures of your pup? Would love to see. I have always wanted a bloodhound.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 7, 2012)

What cute babies! Love the ears and the spots make them even cutter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh my Queen Mum... You make me want to take a really loooong road trip to buy some spotty nubians I don't need.  They are beautiful kids


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

Two of the babies will go to a new home in a couple weeks, the doeling (looking up the tree) and the buckling (the one white ears).   The third buckling, Spots and Dots, is still waiting to find a new home. 







Isn't he spectacular.   He's a handsome little fella...  

The people here have LOTS of beautiful goats and don't need any more.   I get to take care of the ones that have to be sold so they don't get too attached.  They REALLY love their goats and take WONDERFUL care of them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

What absolutely beautiful babies.  I can only dream.  

Thanks for helping me do so with those pics.

K


----------



## Missy (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG those are just adorable. Nubians use to be so popular around here when I was younger. Now pretty much none in the area. I am so so jealous of you right now!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2012)

I really wish you were closer, I'd sure take that boy....


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my they are so cute.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 8, 2012)

I want take any of them.  They are adorable.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I really wish you were closer, I'd sure take that boy....


Rolls you could it is only an 11.5 hour drive.   


Queen Mum they are beautiful


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck if I had the room, it would be a nice road trip.  Pretty goats and meeting a BYH member.  

Never know what the future will bring......

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

Any takers in Washington State?  I'm flying up there on January 18.  I could always put him in an approved  pet carrier?  Do you think they'd let me carry him on the plane with me?   I don't suppose they would allow him to run up and down the aisle though...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 8, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> efinley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to hijack the thread with the adorableness of the puppy so I sent you a pm with LOTS of pics!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

What?   Post the pics!  Post the pics!  It's about cute babies.  Post the pics!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What?   Post the pics!  Post the pics!  It's about cute babies.  Post the pics!


x2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Babies ... goats ...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright...you asked for them, you got them! 

His ears do the same thing as the goat's when he runs






just some pictures of all his ears and extra skin 

















He's a search and rescue bloodhound in training - I have him to socialize him and in a few months he'll go back down to FL to "boot camp" for training. 

I got him as a 20 lb 9 week old puppy and now he's about 6 months and 50 - 60 lbs !!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

efinley said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he makes you just want to  hug him he is adorable


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the puppy pictures.  He is sure a handsome fellow.

I love any animal with long ears.  Of course, I love some that have short ears too!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Thanks for the puppy pictures.  He is sure a handsome fellow.
> 
> I love any animal with long ears.  Of course, I love some that have short ears too!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


I agree!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Any takers in Washington State?  I'm flying up there on January 18.  I could always put him in an approved  pet carrier?  Do you think they'd let me carry him on the plane with me?   I don't suppose they would allow him to run up and down the aisle though...


Ok I have a plan.   Get him all suited up in a child size snow suit attach a parachute.  As you fly over Colorado I will send up a beacon light.  Tell the pilot to drop low, when I give the signal, drop him and I will be ready to catch.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what daisychick will fail to realize is I'll orchestrate a diversion to have her light beam in my direction and I'll get to catch this absolutely awesome pup. lol

Good luck with him.  Wishing him all the the success in his journey to such an important job.  

Thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen4 (Jan 8, 2012)

So cute... they are beautiful & so much fun


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

What a great puppy!   And those feet are HUGE!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What a great puppy!   And those feet are HUGE!


I know !


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

These LGD babies share the barn with the nubian babies...







They are about 3 weeks older and "wiser" than the goat kids.  

This one comes to the door and growls and barks at one of the great big LGD's if she tries to come in the barn.






How cute is that?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh Queen Mum, what sweeties!

Did you move to Heaven?  Sure does look like it.  Must feel like it from the last place.


K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

Sure feels great.  The animals are all thriving here.  Even Houdini and Jelly Bean.  Except Houdini isn't quite sure what to do with himself.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sure feels great.  The animals are all thriving here.  Even Houdini and Jelly Bean.  Except Houdini isn't quite sure what to do with himself.


I'm not worried about Houdini.  He'll figure it out.  Still think you should slap a cart on that boy and put him to work with you.   


K


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 8, 2012)

Adorable kids and pups! 

I'd love any of those kids or LGD's. The Bloodhound pup sounds like he'll have a great working life, sad you have to give him back though.  I wanted to do puppy raising for guide dogs but I moved out of the city and too far from the training base. So hard to give those cuties back.


----------



## Mzyla (Jan 8, 2012)

True LGD! Starting at young age...haha ... Beautiful!
Both parents 100% GP ?

And the goats are something else - they are most exceptional!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

Mama (Sasha) is about the size of a siberian Husky.  Part GP and part something else.  Daddy (Lenny) is the size of GP and is part GP and part something else.  They are both wonderful LGD's.   Sasha is the baby goat dog and Lenny is one of the big goat dogs.  (there are 6 LGD's working on the property.)   It's amazing to watch them all working.   

Yesterday I took the babies out for a walk and suddenly three HUGE LGD's materialized to "guard" my babies while they were out playing.  The babies started for the woods and one of the LGD's guided them back into a safe area very silently and very gently.  Some ruckus occurred elsewhere on the property and two of them disappeared in a snap and two others appeared a few minutes later, but Sasha never left their side.   She constantly tended to their little bottoms to make sure they were clean.    The whole time, I was completely inconsequential.    When I took them back to the baby barn, the three big dogs disappeared again to the big goat area.  Sasha went back to the baby barn with them and once they were safely in the barn she went out to play and wander around for her own break after checking on her puppies who were snoozing around in the barn.   

Disney studios should do a movie on LGD's.   It would be amazing.   The conversations would be great.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 9, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Mama (Sasha) is about the size of a siberian Husky.  Part GP and part something else.  Daddy (Lenny) is the size of GP and is part GP and part something else.  They are both wonderful LGD's.   Sasha is the baby goat dog and Lenny is one of the big goat dogs.  (there are 6 LGD's working on the property.)   It's amazing to watch them all working.
> 
> Yesterday I took the babies out for a walk and suddenly three HUGE LGD's materialized to "guard" my babies while they were out playing.  The babies started for the woods and one of the LGD's guided them back into a safe area very silently and very gently.  Some ruckus occurred elsewhere on the property and two of them disappeared in a snap and two others appeared a few minutes later, but Sasha never left their side.   She constantly tended to their little bottoms to make sure they were clean.    The whole time, I was completely inconsequential.    When I took them back to the baby barn, the three big dogs disappeared again to the big goat area.  Sasha went back to the baby barn with them and once they were safely in the barn she went out to play and wander around for her own break after checking on her puppies who were snoozing around in the barn.
> 
> Disney studios should do a movie on LGD's.   It would be amazing.   The conversations would be great.


I would LOVE to see LGD's at work!! I don't know much about how they do that...but the more I hear, the more I want to have some!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 9, 2012)

All fo the babies are sooooooooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Jan 9, 2012)

Boy I want one of your kids. I wish I lived closer. They are so adorable, I keep coming back and looking at them


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 10, 2012)

Those are some very pretty babies.I do love the spots and the long ears.I can't wait to get my own.We used to have several like that about 20 years ago.My favorite buck was black with red spots and I did get one doe like him before selling out.I sure wish I had kept that herd going to this day.I haven't saw one like him since.Do you see solid black with red spots out there?Not trying to hi-jack your thread....I was just wondering since you said folks around there had lots of color.If I had the funds I'd just go ahead and have you ship that last fellow out to me.I'm only about 10 states away.


----------

